# January Sales Thread



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

I didn't see one of these for this month. If there is one and I missed it, then I'm sorry!!

How are sales going for you this month?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

Slower than I was hoping for, but I think I'll still come out a little better than last month when it's all said and done.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Sales are awesome - I can project a pretty amazing month. But I realized 7 6 (I'm not prescient) days into the New Year that I need to up my game with a new goal.  I've gotten seriously comfortable. Nope, kicking it into high gear now.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sales are eh.... More than ten a day, but not by too much.

HOWEVER--by some miracle, Bookbub accepted the book I sent them which only had 14 reviews. I mostly sent it in as a joke, considering they wouldn't take the book with 100 reviews in December. For some reason, now, the Bookbub gods have smiled on me.

(Should I sacrifice a goat in gratitude? What's the proper sacrifice in this situation?)


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

My BBOS has yet to evacuate the building...  

Yes, Valerie. A goat is the appropriate sacrifice on this occasion.


----------



## KingSweden (Dec 16, 2013)

Just 3 copies so far, so on pace for my worst month yet the fourth month in a row :/ oh well, I'm new to all this anyways


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

I can't believe my sales are holding steady for the third month now. 1 permafree, 5 novels, 3 shorts, 2 omnibuses equals 30 sales. That's more than I made in all of 2012. And it's onky the sixth! And my bookbub is tomorrow! I'm actually earning advertising money. Cool.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

valeriec80 said:


> Sales are eh.... More than ten a day, but not by too much.
> 
> HOWEVER--by some miracle, Bookbub accepted the book I sent them which only had 14 reviews. I mostly sent it in as a joke, considering they wouldn't take the book with 100 reviews in December. For some reason, now, the Bookbub gods have smiled on me.
> 
> (Should I sacrifice a goat in gratitude? What's the proper sacrifice in this situation?)


Whoa, nice! Hope the Bookbub ad works well for ya!

This is my second month. I was pleased to sell a bit over 100 last month. This month I'm sitting at 87 across all channels as of this post. My goal for the month was 150 sales for January, but with each passing day, I feel like I might sell a good deal more than that. We shall see.


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

My sales have been extremely consistent and holding steady...

Oct 2013: 0
Nov 2013: 0
Dec 2013: 0
Jan 2014: 0

I'm very pleased that my sales haven't taken a step backward (so far, fingers crossed).


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

valeriec80 said:


> Sales are eh.... More than ten a day, but not by too much.
> 
> HOWEVER--by some miracle, Bookbub accepted the book I sent them which only had 14 reviews. I mostly sent it in as a joke, considering they wouldn't take the book with 100 reviews in December. For some reason, now, the Bookbub gods have smiled on me.
> 
> (Should I sacrifice a goat in gratitude? What's the proper sacrifice in this situation?)


Congrats Valerie! Good luck - things are looking up for you, it looks like!


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

No goat sacrifices, please. I'm a vegetarian. 

Valerie, congrats on the Bookbub acceptance! I bought your new book a couple of days ago 

December was a pretty sad month for sales. I just released a little novella, so I'm hoping that's going to help January a bit. However, I don't expect things to really pick up until I release my next full-length book (hopefully next month)


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

January 2014 is on track to be my best month ever.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

So far January is looking good. I'm coming off a Bookbub high and about to release the fourth in my series, so hopefully the snowball will keep rolling into the late winter and early spring. After that, I might have to get off and push.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm new, so sales so far this month are about where I'd expect them to be.  Would I like a few more? Well, sure, who wouldn't? I'm being patient.

I am.

No, really, I am.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

dotx said:


> No goat sacrifices, please. I'm a vegetarian.


Me too! Actually, I'm a vegan. More for the sake of my arteries than the goats, though. But... I would never actually kill a goat.

And thanks for the congrats and the purchase!

(Total derail question: Do you find yourself putting vegetarian characters in your books? Like, they just keep sneaking in when you aren't looking?)


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

December was my biggest month to date, but January is looking like it'll top that.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

valeriec80 said:


> Me too! Actually, I'm a vegan. More for the sake of my arteries than the goats, though. But... I would never actually kill a goat.
> 
> And thanks for the congrats and the purchase!
> 
> (Total derail question: Do you find yourself putting vegetarian characters in your books? Like, they just keep sneaking in when you aren't looking?)


They're not exactly vegetarians but I always make them eat veggie foods  Hmmm... never even realized that was happening! lol


----------



## valeriechase (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm publishing my very first book next Tuesday (1/14! Eeeep!) so no sales yet.  

I'm keeping my expectations very low, and just hoping for maybe 10 sales in January (fingers crossed my family and friends will help me get there? Haha). But I'll be sure to add an update once my book is out!


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Congratulations on your new release Valerie!!  

January is telling me that a lot of women are sitting in bed relaxing after the holiday hubbub, with a nice erotic romance from my pen name.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

January so far has been almost scarily steady. Exactly 20 sales a day on Amazon. Never more. Never less.


----------



## valeriechase (Nov 22, 2013)

F.M.Hopkins said:


> Congratulations on your new release Valerie!!
> 
> January is telling me that a lot of women are sitting in bed relaxing after the holiday hubbub, with a nice erotic romance from my pen name.


Thanks so much, F.M.! I'm super excited and incredibly nervous at the same time!

And a big yay for your January sales! Maybe this cold spell across the country will keep sending more readers your way.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha, in anticipation of this huge freeze we're experiencing all around the US, I almost threw together some sort of erotica promotional _thing_. Like, having a bunch of erotica authors get together and run a sale or something, urging readers to stay indoors and keep warm... by reading something steamy.

I dunno. It was ill-conceived and I haven't got the influence to arrange such a thing. But with so many people confined to their homes over the past few days, it seemed liked a good opportunity for some winter-themed promo.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

January has been good to me so far. I'm not going to top December where I chained an ENT freebie with the capstone to a series for massive damage, but it's shaping up to be as nice as October if the trend continues.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Tweeted your release Valerie, hope you don't mind


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

January is not as spectacular as December so far, but it's not going badly at all.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

It's very quiet, barely more than a sale a day. Perhaps cozy mystery readers spent up over Christmas.

On the plus side, I've had my first sale in Australia.


----------



## valeriechase (Nov 22, 2013)

K.B. Nelson/Parker said:


> Tweeted your release Valerie, hope you don't mind


Thank you a million times, KB!!! If there's anything I can do to help spread the word about your work, please let me know!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

November sucked sour pickles. December was up slightly. January, so far, is up slightly again although not looking nearly as good as last January.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

1, in the UK. I haven't sold a single thing in the US for over a month.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

And the returns have started...


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

valeriechase said:


> Thank you a million times, KB!!! If there's anything I can do to help spread the word about your work, please let me know!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, despite starting the month with -1 sales in the UK, my US sales have been better than they've been for ages. I think a countdown promo at the end of December helped.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Hehe, spoke too soon - 1 sold in the US too now!


----------



## christianem (Sep 15, 2013)

Not as good as I was expecting. Dec was so much better. Hopefully my new book next week will get my sales up.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

4 sales, which I believe is above average for me this early in the month. Even more surprising: 3 of those were UK sales, a record for that channel


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

emilycantore said:


> $300 per day across all channels. It will slow down but pretty amazing thus far.


  

I want to be you when I grow up!!!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

So far I've made 5 sales (x3 Amazon.com, x1 B&N and x1 Smashwords). But it's only the 7th of January so there's still time.

Last month I made 33 sales total.


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

After having my best sales month of 2013, I'm back on the BBoS.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

valeriec80 said:


> Sales are eh.... More than ten a day, but not by too much.
> 
> HOWEVER--by some miracle, Bookbub accepted the book I sent them which only had 14 reviews. I mostly sent it in as a joke, considering they wouldn't take the book with 100 reviews in December. For some reason, now, the Bookbub gods have smiled on me.
> 
> (Should I sacrifice a goat in gratitude? What's the proper sacrifice in this situation?)


I got on Bookbub with nine reviews. Same book got rejected nine months later with 29. Reviews are only part of their selection process.


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

January is being so good to me. About to release my fifth which hopefully should make things go bazonkers!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

valeriec80 said:


> Sales are eh.... More than ten a day, but not by too much.
> 
> HOWEVER--by some miracle, Bookbub accepted the book I sent them which only had 14 reviews. I mostly sent it in as a joke, considering they wouldn't take the book with 100 reviews in December. For some reason, now, the Bookbub gods have smiled on me.
> 
> (Should I sacrifice a goat in gratitude? What's the proper sacrifice in this situation?)


Congrats, Valerie! It might be hard to find a goat this time of year...perhaps celebrate with some chocolate instead?


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

SLGray said:


> I'm new, so sales so far this month are about where I'd expect them to be.  Would I like a few more? Well, sure, who wouldn't? I'm being patient.
> 
> I am.
> 
> No, really, I am.


Your cover is gorgeous! Who was your designer if you don't mind my asking?

January is off to an ok start. I raised the price of my romance from .99 to 2.99 at the end of December, so sales have dropped, but I'm making a bit more money. I just released TRUST, my cozy mystery and it seems to be off to a good start. I released that at .99 initially.


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

Sales are pretty good for me. I thought they would be a bit higher but can't complain. I am very excited for this year.


----------



## Nebula (May 29, 2013)

December was my best month since June '13 (when I published my first book.) January sales seem to be shaping up to beat my December record though, I'm selling about 100 a day across all channels and in 7 days, I've earned about 5x more than I did in my first month of publishing. 

Anyhow....Now that I've finished my first series, I'm finding it incredibly difficult to settle down and write the next book.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

January has been good so far. Not as good as December (when I had a BookBub promo that led to my best month ever) but better already than November. Be interesting to see how the rest of the month goes, as my promo has ended and I'm raising my price to $2.99. Am pouring my BookBub profits into new covers for all my books.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

This has probably been my best sales month so far. I lowered a lot of my prices and have two permafrees.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Holding steady. Very grateful.Want more. Lol.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

valeriec80 said:


> (Total derail question: Do you find yourself putting vegetarian characters in your books? Like, they just keep sneaking in when you aren't looking?)


I'm sort of vegetarian-by-marriage (been cooking for hubby for 10 years and can't be bothered to make myself meat most of the time), and I do this all the time!

As for sales though, I've got nothing. Didn't get a single bite until 3 weeks in last month though! Yuck! I need a new release or something.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

started slow...had 1 sale for the first day and then nothing, then had a sudden spurt (was totally thrilled) and now have gone back to nothing. Keeping fingers crossed for another spurt or at least a few reviews. I believe I have a kboards book discovery ad coming up as well. I really should figure out when that is


----------



## VivDaniels (Dec 7, 2013)

For the one book on this name:

Nov: 866
Dec: 1324
Jan: 107

So a bit of a slump, but book 2 will be out next month so I think it'll trend up again.


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

On Amazon, I'm selling between 20 and 30 books a day until today=6. LOL. Not bad, but not as good as Dec; cracked 1k sales(30+ sales a day). I'm hoping sales remain steady until I have a new release at the end of Feb.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

As of right now, I'm at 109 sales for the month, which means that I just topped all of last month's sales (my best month ever) within a single week. It's awesome and yet... I'm kinda scared. Like, what if this is it? What if the sales just stop?

I find myself nervous now, fearing that I'll end up back at my old baseline of 0 books sold per month. Not selling any books month after month got to be a bit soul-crushing after a while. I really like selling books and having readers enjoy them. I like it when people sign up for my mailing list and stuff. I'm terrified of becoming a zero again. I mean, I'm not really successful yet, but once you've tasted success, no matter how slight, you find yourself wanting more. I'm optimistic, but really, really nervous. And all I can seem to think about is how I might increase/maintain my sales. It's a little maddening, actually.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> I STILL feel this way. And I've sold about 10,000 books so far this month.


    You mean I might never be free of this feeling

I appreciate the advice though. It's good to know that I'm not alone, and that even the more successful writers among us still feel this way.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

ゴジラ said:


> It actually kinda gets worse. Whenever I have a new "best month ever" I spend the whole month panicking because I can't imagine it'll ever be possible for me to do better so it MUST be all downhill from here and THE WORLD IS GOING TO END. Yet somehow, the world keeps spinning.
> 
> If you're batshit crazy, you are never alone among writers.


And I just felt my heart drop out of my chest. The idea of never stop worrying...is quickly frankly frightening. I hate the first week of every month now. Because every month that's better means that's a new hurdle to top, a new sales marker to climb. And sometimes I fear I won't make it.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

VivDaniels said:


> For the one book on this name:
> 
> Nov: 866
> Dec: 1324
> ...


I would take a slump like that!


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> It actually kinda gets worse. Whenever I have a new "best month ever" I spend the whole month panicking because I can't imagine it'll ever be possible for me to do better so it MUST be all downhill from here and THE WORLD IS GOING TO END. Yet somehow, the world keeps spinning.
> 
> If you're batshit crazy, you are never alone among writers.


This is me, absolutely. I hit a small milestone and immediately I'm looking for a way to top it, because I'm afraid of losing ground. I've never had numbers like these, so they obviously aren't sustainable in the long term, and my books are just going to sink to the bottom of the ocean when this fluke is finally over. Or at least it feels that way.

I think I am just really insecure. And maybe I'm insane, too. Haha.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

Bumpin', as we're nearly to the half-way point. How are things, folks?

After some choppy days this past week, my sales have recovered a bit. Sitting at 169 across all platforms right now. This is my second month writing erotic romance, and my goal was 150 sales. Looks like I've surpassed that and anything else is simply delicious, money-flavored gravy. So I should be very thankful, I think. And I remain hopeful and ambitious, too. Depending on how this month ends up, I'll set a slightly larger goal for my third month. I have some new releases planned for January and early February, so let's see if I can't get this ball rolling and maybe start earning some serious money!

I have a goal, like many others here, to quit my day job and do this stuff full-time. Ever since I learned to read this is what I've wanted to do, and seeing people actually buying my books brings a tear to my eye. I'm going to work my tail off and try to keep building momentum so that I can hopefully make that dream of being a full-time writer a reality in the months to come!

COME AT ME, BRO. MY BODY (and bank account) IS READY.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Zero so far!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

It is my first month having anything out in the indie marketplace. (IL released December 18th) so not even a full month. This month, I've at least seen double digits, so I'll count that as a win. (14, as of today). Would I like to be one of those outliers who sells a thousand copies my first month out of the gate? Of course, who wouldn't? But I'll keep on keeping on and hopefully keep selling.


----------



## Christian Price (Aug 3, 2012)

10


----------



## Aaron Mahnke (Mar 27, 2011)

3. 

It's the magic number, according to the song. My mortgage company doesn't believe in magic, unfortunately.


----------



## Jason Halstead (Mar 18, 2011)

I could handle 10k rather nicely. Settling for 955 so far this month though (around 80 / day), which is far from my best but definitely an increase over the last few months.

Every time you get caught up on sales and start to freak take a step back, have a beer / cocktail / whatever and remember that you can't make people buy your book(s) - at least not legally. What you can do is write another one.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

*sigh*

I've sold one of each of two books, had one borrow. I got a lot of nice reviews from my Italian fans, and apparently I'm getting a lot of interest from NetGalley, but no reviews or sales from any of them yet. I may not bother with NetGalley for my third book. I'm getting a fair amount of interest on the LibraryThing giveaway; can't do the Goodreads giveaway yet because I'm still proofing the paper version - having some problems with graphics.

lots of interest in my perma-free book, but no new reviews on it yet.  I wonder how the illustrated version of it will be received?


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sales are very very slow, but that's about normal. I don't have many reviews, so I assume that contributes, even though the ones I have are all pretty good. I haven't released anything new since early last year. I should have two new novels out in the first half of this year, and maybe a third in the fall/winter (it's drafted but editing will take a while... it's the middle of a complicated series). So hopefully that will help.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

This is my first time seeing triple digits for one book! Well, a paid book, anyway.  Deception has also hit #3 in Vampire suspense twice this month.


----------



## Lucy B. (Jan 8, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> To be fair, I'm not sure how common my feelings of insecurity are. I'm sure others are more capable of enjoying the ride. I'm kind of an insane person.


I have the exact same feelings of insecurity. I'm so busy stressing about what will happen if/when the sales stop that I'm not enjoying the fact that things are actually going pretty darn well right now! If anyone has tips on letting go and enjoying the ride, please share them!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I've gone back down to pretty much the same as December, which is disappointing because I'd had high hopes of this being the best month ever. 

I think I need a new release.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

10 paperbacks and 1 ebook so far.

If I get around 30 sales this month I'll be happy with that and I think that's pretty sustainable for a niche non-fic book.

I got my first American review and my first Apple review, and my first "Amazon verified purchase" UK review this month so I'm celebrating that!

Must finish the novel.  Must finish the novel.  Must finish the novel.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

About 200, which is not that great since I had a new release this month. My next release is not happening until the first week of March...


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wansit said:


> And I just felt my heart drop out of my chest. The idea of never stop worrying...is quickly frankly frightening. I hate the first week of every month now. Because every month that's better means that's a new hurdle to top, a new sales marker to climb. And sometimes I fear I won't make it.


This is why I'm (sort of) grateful for how roller-coaster-y my sales are. Every time I start worrying that something won't keep up at the level it's at... it _doesn't_. So it's kind of like exposure therapy, because as I make it through every low point, I get less and less scared of them.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Over 400 copies of Space Weasels sold, and I'm getting close to 500 copies across all my books. Sold a few paperbacks, too.


----------



## Craig Andrews (Apr 14, 2013)

4 paperbacks
6 Kindle Editions (with 1 return)
1 Nook

Hoping the second half of the month is better than the first half, but I'm not too disappointed as it's only my second month in indie publishing. February/March should be fun as I'm planning on discounting the book and running a series of promos.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

I'm at 246 - 6 more copies than last year at this time, although I have 2 books now. I'd like to hit at least 500 this month. (my goal is actually 1000 a month at full price). I've done some promo for my new title. I'm ok with where I'm at. December for me was worse than last year, so I'm hoping that things are looking up a bit.


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

258. Slow going after selling more than 1000 units last month.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

329 in Kindle and Nook. Far away from the glorious sales that were December (thank you, BookBub!) but much better than November. Glad to see that things, while slow, did not stop completely when I stopped the 99 cent sale and raised my price to $2.99.


----------



## Mike_Author (Oct 19, 2013)

I had - 

Very good lead up to Christmas
Extremely quiet/dead Christmas and Boxing Day
Excellent period between 27-31 December
Absolutely mindblowing first 10 days of January
Slightly quieter 10th-15th (although still above December level)

The end of December and beginning of January were double my usual daily average so I hope this is a trend and not something to do with people unwrapping Kindles.

Anyone else see a pattern resembling above?

Oh, btw, the other confounding factor was just after Christmas I redid almost all of my book covers and they now look much better...


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Sales are better than December.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

I've passed 200... and the month is only about half over! I never thought I'd see this day.

_Don't stop me NOW~!_

--Ellen, whose new Freddie Mercury avatar will see her injecting her posts with references to Queen songs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

A little slow, but I think I'll do better than last month, which was just a little slower than the month before.  

I was happy to see the December report which showed me that two of my titles had sold 100 copies now and another two are pretty close.  One was released last January and one was released this past October.

That's a nice feeling!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Greg Strandberg said:


> A little slow, but I think I'll do better than last month, which was just a little slower than the month before.
> 
> I was happy to see the December report which showed me that two of my titles had sold 100 copies now and another two are pretty close. One was released last January and one was released this past October.
> 
> That's a nice feeling!


I bought one of your promo books -it saved me heaps of time AND I had excellent sales as a result.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

437

Shhh. Don't say anything, because it's probably only a dream.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

Grace Elliot said:


> I bought one of your promo books -it saved me heaps of time AND I had excellent sales as a result.


Wow, that's wonderful! Thanks for helping to push me over that '100' hump.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

After a fantastic December, sales in the first week of January were great.   The past week, though, they've totally died, and I mean nothing, nada, zilch.   Oh well, on to getting the next book out.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

I put out a new novella (the first thing I've published since July!!   ) and set one of my books to perma-free. Things are cruising along pretty steadily, now. Targeting the release of my next full novel around the end of the month (hoping to have it out by the 31st, but haven't committed to it just yet) so that should help push me straight into February.

Things have changed quite a bit since a year ago....

Jan'13 - 568 total sales
Jan'14 - 1,258 and climbing.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

4. 2 in the US, 2 in the UK.


----------



## books_mb (Oct 29, 2013)

After a steep decline from around the 5th to the 12th sales are finally back up. Today was my record day with 80 sales (Great Formulas Explained is now at #2,900 on .com), the total for this month is 810 sales. Who would've thought there are so many math fans among the Kindle community?

However, my new book only sold a few copies over the past days despite a banner ad, social media blast, low introduction price and blog posts, that's disappointing. Hope it's gonna appear in the alsoboughts of Great Formulas Explained soon, that should get it going.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

Overall the month has been good (first week had residual bump from December BookBub) but things have been really poky the last few days. At least I'm at 70% royalty now that I raised the price. The good news is that I've had a bunch of very good reviews come in in this month.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I was certain there would be a slowdown this month. December was my best ever, so let's not be greedy right? But I just ran Afterword seeing as we are half-way through January now, and simply doubling what is already sold brings me up to just a fraction BETTER than December    I can't believe that.

Still, sales go up and down. I can't tell until the end, but at this rate things are looking very good. The last time I released a Merki Wars book I received a three month boost to the earlier books in the series, but I Bookbubbed that one. This time I used my mailing list. Maybe the effect will be similar and the three month thing will happen again.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

January has officially passed all other months.   Thank you ENT for saving my butt. Now umm Feb. you and I need to talk. I'm seriously worried about releasing at the tail-end.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

17 sales across the board so far. Just updated a couple of covers for one of my pen names so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm averaging about eight sales a day. This is the best month I've had since I began publishing fiction five months ago. I'm hoping to pass 200 sales today.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I have an eBookSoda sale coming up for D&D on Monday (the sale price is already in place) - I'm hoping that will improve sales.  I've got another one for F&F on February 10, using some if my Select free days.  I don't know how effective eBookSoda is, so this will be an interesting experiment.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

With any luck, I'll have passed 400 by the end of the day.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

January has pulled its head out of its butt thanks to eBookSoda. I had absolutely nothing before that promo ran, and that always has me feeling kind of neurotic. Now I'm at 12 for the month, plus I'm hoping a few more from Apple but I need to wait on Smashwords to report for that. All novel, none for a couple of months on the short story. 

I need to get some new stuff out. (I know I keep saying that.)


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, I checked last night and I've just passed 650 for the month. This blows all my previous months out of the water by a 3x magnitude.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Wow, I checked last night and I've just passed 650 for the month. This blows all my previous months out of the water by a 3x magnitude.


I'm seeing a similar upswing. Going for 800 ! 
Looks like a good month for sci-fi, from what I see others in the genre posting. 
Yowsa!


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm on my way to 450. Should meet that or even slightly exceed it by month's end. I'm quite pleased with this; my goal for this month was 150. Beat it by 3 times over. Kind of makes me nervous for next month, though. Dunno what kind of goal I should set...

Got a few more returns, too. Think I've got ten for the month. Ugh.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

This month is pretty good so far. Kobo, Google Play, XinXii and plenty other tiny retailers all around the globe in many countries had sales. This month proved again that I can sell ebooks for $12.99 or even $15.49.  As for Amazon... well, as in this month even my tiniest retailer in Switzerland and South Africa did better, I can't mention anything new about the 'Zon backwater station. It's still the worst on my sales list, regardless the aforementioned expensive book is only $4.99 on this patchwork. But if a retailer sucks, it sucks. I can't do anything with it.


----------



## books_mb (Oct 29, 2013)

This month has been unreasonably well to me and I fear the crash that will come sooner or later. As of yesterday, I had 1765 sales this month (not including the 99 cent book), almost all of them from "Great Formulas Explained" volume I and II. I'm very surprised as I'm not doing any marketing and my covers are not that appealing. But two weeks ago I did get a great review from someone teaching junior college math, maybe he recommended it to his students and they to their friends. The explanation makes sense when looking at the data from the novelrank tracker, the increase in sales coincides plus/minus a bit with the review.

My new release though is a complete failure, 5 sales in about two weeks. The excerpt in my better selling book doesn't seem to do anything, I'm not getting in any list. Oh well ...


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

This month sales have been steady. I've sold 99 books - more than half of them being The Stolen Dog. The other sales come from a series of industry specific marketing guides that I published (5,000 words).


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Holding steady - 614 sales across all five titles. No real promo push this month, though, so surprised I've done quite that well.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Between Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Apple, and Kobo, I'm currently sitting at 17,172 books sold this month. That's not counting Smashwords, Google Play, and All Romance Ebooks Sales. I'm ahead of what I sold last month by a little over 2k sales and the month isn't over yet. Needless to say, I can't complain.


----------



## Sam Winterwood (Jun 25, 2013)

Currently on 2 sales! Woo!
Honestly not that fussed. The books only been out less than 10 days and I haven't advertised/told anyone at all.


----------



## Aaron Mahnke (Mar 27, 2011)

My January sales have been a rollercoaster ride. First, I sold 1 copy. Then a week of nothing. Then TWO copies. Then nothing. 

Man, this is intense stuff.

Hopefully my new release next week will help me beat my January numbers...


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Was rolling along at the same rate as November and December, averaging a sale a day through the 24th with - get this, _exactly_ 24 sales.

Then my first ever BookBub ad ran on the 25th, along with a bunch of free and other paid advertising.

I'm still rolling. 891 sales with only 5 returns. Three new reviews (all 5-star, which has me pumped!) ENT runs tomorrow and should carry the momentum into February even after my 99-cent Countdown deal is over. Who knows how long it'll last, but for now I'm enjoying the ride. My previous best month (paid) was August with 250 sales, and the momentum from that eventually died, so I expect it to eventually die here as well.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm at 453 right now.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

emilycantore said:


> I'm having a really extraordinary January. Spectacular actually. The money side has gone crazy, especially GooglePlay. Thanks to them and Smashwords a lot of cash is flowing in.


Are you doing anything special to promote your titles on Google Play? I just started uploading my titles there, but I have no idea how to start generating sales.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

dotx said:


> Are you doing anything special to promote your titles on Google Play? I just started uploading my titles there, but I have no idea how to start generating sales.


This! This! Share your knowledge, please!


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

EllenWaite said:


> This! This! Share your knowledge, please!


I don't know what Emily's trick is, but in my case I did nothing for Google Play. I've made zero promotion, yet out of the seven books, five sells. And with the exception of two, none of them are in the $0.99 range, but one of them is actually $12.99, and that one sells the most. So maybe it's just luck.


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

While trying my best to avoid selling any books I've sold 22.  I keep tinkering with them, I'm expecting a "will you stop already" email from KDP, they must be getting fed up with me.  My NF books are the one's that "worry" me the most, I want to make sure they are as on the button and as good value as possible. 

Five titles have gone live in the last seven days, I'm quite happy with my "Thai Tales," covers, the other two are needing attention, especially The Ten Cardinal Sins. Appalling.  

There's a lot to learn in this self-publishing game, it's far from easy.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty average month for me. Just goes to show that releasing a standalone book does nowhere near as much for sales of the other books (or itself), than the next in the series does. So it's back to writing furiously trying to get the third book in the series done.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Last month was my best ever after a new release. January has been my second-best month.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

31 in total so far, of which 27 were paperbacks. Two less than last month but there's a couple of days to go so I think that's pretty consistent. 

I'm going to run a 99p/99c promo on the ebook in Feb I think.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

IstvanSzaboIfj said:


> I don't know what Emily's trick is, but in my case I did nothing for Google Play. I've made zero promotion, yet out of the seven books, five sells. And with the exception of two, none of them are in the $0.99 range, but one of them is actually $12.99, and that one sells the most. So maybe it's just luck.


I think it might have something to do with the other thread, but I seem to remember someone saying countries other than US and UK are more than happy to pay higher prices and they don't use kindles. They LOVE Google play.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

4,662. It's been a crazy month, but the numbers were pretty high at the start of the month when I was selling a lot on Apple. That's died off now, but Amazon is still going strong. February will be spent working on my next release planned for the end of March.


----------



## MatthewBallard (May 21, 2013)

1,202 in my first full month of publishing for which I'm extremely grateful. Of those, I sold 11 on Google Play but for the life of me I don't know how anybody is finding the book in that store. I'm heads down full steam ahead on book two shooting for an April release.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

markecooper said:


> I think it might have something to do with the other thread, but I seem to remember someone saying countries other than US and UK are more than happy to pay higher prices and they don't use kindles. They LOVE Google play.


That's true. People outside the U.S. and U.K. still believe in the higher price = quality thing. Plus Amazon doesn't have any real reputation outside these two countries, regardless what you hear in the U.S., as people don't trust in this company by various reasons. One of the reasons that they don't like Amazon's BS territorial tax, what they apply to books. But many also consider Amazon as a dishonest company. Many Europeans and Asians have worked with them, sold their stuff and the sales numbers never matched with the actual sales (I also experienced this plenty times with my books.). That's the reason why they trust in Google instead. And in Europe and Asia, people used to believe in the experience of others, so they rather look for other, honest retailers, to buy or sell, even if they're a bit more expensive. Just as the price / quality thing, honesty still has a value on these continents. And people also value the work of others. Outside the U.S. and U.K. a freebie or a $0.99 book means desperation and attention seeking, mixed with low quality (Unless it's not a promo book), while a book with a $9.99+ price tag means that the author trust in their work, knows it has a value. People outside the U.S. and U.K. has a different psyhological profile, so price your book accordingly on Google Play or elsewhere, where you sell books outside these two countries. There is a high chance that you'll achieve a lot more with a higher price than with freebies or a $0.99 price tag.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I'm at 107 this month.  If I can get past 139 I'll have more than last month.  If I stay here I'll have my lowest month since September.

Got 22 sales from a Bargainbooksy ad.  The rest are from no marketing whatsoever.  No money for that.  

So where do these sales come from?  I don't know.  About 50 of them are directly attributable to my perma-free book, though, as I don't think people would be buying Book 2 and 3 otherwise.  I never bother to count the other retailers.

Breakout book, where are you?


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

We're almost there, guys. Pretty much just one day left. How are you faring?

I'm at 482 right now, somehow. I never thought this possible. The question is... can I hit 500 in about 24 hours? MY BODY IS READY.

Time will tell. Even if I don't I'm thrilled, and am really hoping to blow the lid off come February. I'm firing off on a few pennames and have a couple of releases due out within the first three days.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

EllenWaite said:


> We're almost there, guys. Pretty much just one day left. How are you faring?


6,600 sold, mostly across three books at $2.99. I'm only counting 'Zon and B&N numbers because I don't sell much on the other retailers. Also around 12,000 freebies downloaded. I feel a little silly now about how nervous I was going into January. Now it's February's turn to scare me. Apparently I have my best months when I worry.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

About 150 for me.  Kindle Worlds doesn't provide real-time sales figures, so I'm estimating via NovelRanks.


----------



## Sam Winterwood (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, my measly 2 have held out and fought back any other sales. I believe they are jealous of others coming to buy copies so have been snarling and barking at people. (How the 2 sales turned into dogs, I've got no idea. Maybe that's the problem. I keep forgetting we're selling ebooks, not dogs).


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm at 61 worldwide between two books, my best month in two years.  I'll take it!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

1,200 just Amazon. My sales on the other sites aren't worth counting yet


----------



## burke_KB (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, I managed to sell 10 books this month. I was stuck at 9 for 2 weeks, but I haven't done any marketing. I've been celebrating the 5 five star reviews (which were all freebies I handed out) and then the sales started ticking in.

Anyway, back to writing the sequels


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

Dara England said:


> *6,600 sold*, mostly across three books at *$2.99.* I'm only counting 'Zon and B&N numbers because I don't sell much on the other retailers. Also around 12,000 freebies downloaded. I feel a little silly now about how nervous I was going into January. Now it's February's turn to scare me. Apparently I have my best months when I worry.


I pulled out my calculator.

Then I pooped myself.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

50 books sold across three books. One is permafree and has been for 6 months. I'm up from last month and have only been published since June 2013.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

Carol Davis said:


> About 150 for me. Kindle Worlds doesn't provide real-time sales figures, so I'm estimating via NovelRanks.


Isn't that a crime? Really, would it be so difficult for them to give us that info?


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow. Some of these numbers are impressive! Keep it up, everyone!

There's still tomorrow, but so far, we've sold 460 books this month. Close to 60 of those sales were at $5.99, and a few of them were actually $15 paperbacks. I'm very excited about what the future holds.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Best month ever, thanks to a Bookbub ad and the permafree.
Now I'll have to obsess about keeping that up. 

Would be nice to know how I did at Kobo but they're being very secretive about silly things like sales numbers.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

27 this month, so far. There's tomorrow, of course. 

But I'll take it.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

EllenWaite said:


> I pulled out my calculator.
> 
> Then I pooped myself.


Hey, 500 is a very cool number too!  It took me several months of self-publishing to reach that. And even more years before, writing for small presses. _Then_ the years of trying to get the nerve to even submit to those presses... Makes me tired just remembering the past decade. I'm sooo glad its gotten easier this last 14 months. If only I dared relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Best month ever, thanks to a Bookbub ad and the permafree.
> Now I'll have to obsess about keeping that up.
> 
> Would be nice to know how I did at Kobo but they're being very secretive about silly things like sales numbers.


You mean Smashwords is being silly?

Kobo has been back to normal for ages. They just had the slow dashboard loading problem, but even that has been fixed now.


----------



## leep (Aug 25, 2011)

Four so far this month, lowest for a while.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Six sales off 700.

Come on, come on, come on!


----------



## Nebula (May 29, 2013)

2,981 sold across all channels (Amazon, B&N, & Itunes). January has been my best month so far. I just hope that every new month will continue to be my best month so far.


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

Best month, but then I just released STORM RAVAGED. So, so glad I put it in Amazon Select because the book landed on a couple of category lists right away.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

SerenityG said:


> 2,981 sold across all channels (Amazon, B&N, & Itunes). January has been my best month so far. I just hope that every new month will continue to be my best month so far.


Mine too. All channels are WAY up, and I added Google so I am well up over Dec 2013 which was my previous best ever. Grats to all, and here's to a MEGA 2014


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

markecooper said:


> Mine too. All channels are WAY up, and I added Google so I am well up over Dec 2013 which was my previous best ever. Grats to all, and here's to a MEGA 2014


Just want to say somewhere that your new author photo is really great.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Just want to say somewhere that your new author photo is really great.


Hey thanks. You don't think I look grumpy? I'm really not, but my teeth are horrible, all crooked like "everyone" knows we Brits have. We don't really as a people, but I do, so I had to keep my gob shut! I never did the braces thing, and at 49 I don't plan to fix them now unless I suddenly turn into Hugh Howey and NEED to or something. Hahah!

My old pic was from a Christmas party about 15 years back. My brother took this one--he is pretty good with a camera because he owns his own hair salon and used to do a LOT of fashion shows etc. He needed to learn how for promo shots of his creations etc.


----------



## 90daysnovel (Apr 30, 2012)

markecooper said:


> Hey thanks. You don't think I look grumpy? I'm really not, but my teeth are horrible, all crooked like "everyone" knows we Brits have. We don't really as a people, but I do, so I had to keep my gob shut! I never did the braces thing, and at* 49 *I don't plan to fix them now unless I suddenly turn into Hugh Howey and NEED to or something. Hahah!
> 
> My old pic was from a Christmas party about 15 years back. My brother took this one--he is pretty good with a camera because he owns his own hair salon and used to do a LOT of fashion shows etc. He needed to learn how for promo shots of his creations etc.


Dude, you're 49? You look like you're in your thirties.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Second best month ever.  Last month was my best but I did a countdown promo so most of the sales were at the lower price.  Sales have started fading out toward the end of the month though so not expecting much for Feb.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

For me: Best month on Amazon US in at least a year. Amazon UK is up slightly. BN is way down. Createspace sales are a little lower than usual. The rest are holding steady or slightly up.


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

January was absolutely awful for me, even worse than a thoroughly crummy December.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

90daysnovel said:


> Dude, you're 49? You look like you're in your thirties.


LOL! Thanks, you've made me think I can live and write even longer, hahahahah! I think it's the old puppy fat thing. I'm dieting heavily right now, but I've been fat all my life right back to the school years. I think heavy people wrinkle less. So there is a silver lining after all!


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Staying out of the sun keeps you looking younger too so I guess living in the UK helps with that  

I used to get stirred mercilessly when I was younger for being so white and never tanning.  I'm getting the last laugh now because I look at least 10 years younger than ppl I went to school with.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL it helps if your hair doesn't grey. I get truckies honk their horns at me when I walk along the Pacific Highway. I'm going FFS I think I'm a bit old for that, don't you?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I looked consistently five years younger than my real age until I had kids. Now I look about 95.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Kobo has been back to normal for ages. They just had the slow dashboard loading problem, but even that has been fixed now.


Really? What the...?
I have a permafree and two other titles at Kobo. At some point mid-month, the downloads for the freebie stopped at 752 and haven't budged since.
I find it hard to believe that I haven't had even one single freebie download in over two weeks.
I tried a different browser, too.


----------



## valeriechase (Nov 22, 2013)

I released my debut in mid-January, and so I suppose that I've had both my best month in sales as well as my worst. Haha. 

Most of my sales have come from Amazon, about 15% from B&N, and then zilch from Kobo. Alas. I plan on getting the book uploaded to iBooks, SW, and Google as well. 

My plan for next month is to finish the next book and get it out in March. Also, I'd love to have a sale on Kobo!


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I ran a Bookbub ad on the 21st and that made this month the best EVER! I really hate for the reset into a new month. Ah well. The goal isn't to stay stuck in past glories, but to march on to new. Hurrah!


----------



## eveadrian (Jan 27, 2014)

It's my most successful month yet! (Okay, it's my first month. What do you expect?)

I launched on the 25th and currently have 61 sales. It would be awesome if that broke 70-75 today, but I don't expect it.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Started with a bang (Countdown promo), ending on a pathetic whimper, but new book in Feb., so things are looking up.

I've got a little more aggressive with my marketing, because I've found that I have to these days (curse you, other indies, for doing that marketing-thing so well!) I have another 99-cent Countdown scheduled for mid-Feb., a promo blast on the new book for Valentine's Day right in the middle of the promo, and my first audiobook coming out probably late Feb.--planning to do a mid- to late-March free promo on the matching book. 

My experience now is that I have to do some kind of promo, either free or Countdown, about every 6 weeks to maintain some momentum (besides putting out a new book every 3 months or so), so I'm scheduling that in. And trying to ride the waves with some calm (ha), because I've seen sharper rises and falls in past months. It's not the start of me jumping in my Scrooge McDuck Money Bin when I hit a peak, and it's not the Slide to Skid Row when I'm in a valley. And the peaks and valleys are sharper, of course, if you're in Select.

Here's to a great February for everybody!


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm nowhere near some of the other posters, but things are picking up for me.  It's not a blockbuster, but a pleasant and surprising pickup in sales.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Including all five series titles (4 novels plus 1 short story collection) this month I have 238 sales.

Big deal... Except when one considers that last month for the same books, I had a total of 18 sales. 

The first book is in Select, and I did a BookBub promo about mid-month with a four-day freebie. I know other people have done this and seen their series books jump up to hundreds of sales in a week or something like that... didn't happen for me. But still, my sales are 13X what they were last month. Yay BookBub!

So I guess... I have to wait six months and try for another BookBub, and maybe I can reach that casual "couple of hundred sales per book" everyone else seems to be getting? LOL

Or maybe I just suck. That's a distinct possibility.

We shall see what February brings.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

S.W. Vaughn said:


> So I guess... I have to wait six months and try for another BookBub, and maybe I can reach that casual "couple of hundred sales per book" everyone else seems to be getting? LOL


Don't forget about Book Blast. The numbers aren't as impressive, so far, as BookBub, but are still quite nice. Gave my January a great boost.


----------



## rmoses (Apr 30, 2012)

Grand total of 40 books sold, but for those of you who look to these threads for inspiration and big numbers, don't panic just yet! I do no active marketing and only have four books and a few shorts out, and haven't published jack since September. My sales were way up when I was releasing closer together. It's a rare business where only passive marketing will bring in any sales (my passive marketing is the oh-so-controversial permafree first book in a series and a podiobook).


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Ty Johnston said:


> Don't forget about Book Blast. The numbers aren't as impressive, so far, as BookBub, but are still quite nice. Gave my January a great boost.


Thank you! I'll look into them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

153 for me. I used to sell barely anything so I'm happy things have improved, even if the number is very small compared to others. Most of the sales are over two books.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Ty Johnston said:


> Don't forget about Book Blast. The numbers aren't as impressive, so far, as BookBub, but are still quite nice. Gave my January a great boost.


And ENT. I rotate through them as best I can.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Second best month, eclipsed by a bonzer Xmas where I hit the lotto getting featured on ENT just as my series finisher dropped.

This will be my second month in a row above $100, would have been 4 if November hadn't sucked and failed.

The site has flourished too, thanks to the books also funneling folks to the webserial. Ad revenue is up and a sold a T-shirt!


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Let's see...  *pulling out the sales tracking spreadsheet - which is a behemoth, btw*

28 titles over a couple pen names...2 and a half years...

And the grand total is...

*drumroll*

14!

*cymbal crash*

So it's a little above an average month for me.  Accrued about $50, which is a bit up too.    

So we're slowly going in the right direction.  Just pushed publish on a short story collection this morning, and book 3 of the Glimmer Vale Chronicles is scheduled for the end of March.  That'll help.  Hopefully.  Got a GREAT review for Glimmer Vale yesterday (gotta love Goodreads Giveaways; why did I not do them before this fall?  Not sure - I'm dumb, or something), and that left me feeling pretty awesome about me.

I'm looking forward to February.  I've got a business trip to Japan.  11 days.  I intend to just sit in my hotel room, when I'm not at work, and pound the keys.  Gonna have some GOOD word counts next month.    


ETA - OO!!!  Belay my last.  I've now got 16!  $56 - nice.


----------



## L.T. Ryan (Aug 1, 2012)

Best month ever for earnings. Sales were actually a couple thousand lower than December, but then the end of December was crazy due to a bargain promo.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

This one's gonna be a nail-biter. Increased visibility for my permafree has resulted in a boom for my other volumes. I might end the month closer to 600 than 500 if these sales keep up all day...

I don't want to jinx myself, but I have a feeling that February's gonna be great!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Only a tad over 1800 sales this month which is very disappointing. I did expect better.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Down about 10% from December, but a few multiples ahead of January 2013. A good trend year over year.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Only a tad over 1800 sales this month which is very disappointing. I did expect better.


I'll take your disappointment any time.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I'll take your disappointment any time.


Hey Patty, I went ahead and got your Icefire trilogy as a tribute to my boat.  About a third of the way through Fire and Ice. Digging it so far.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Best month yet, 469

375 of those were at 99 cents though, with an Ereader News Today ad. The rest at 3.99 on average.

I sold just over a thousand last YEAR, so I am very happy! I released two new books recently, and the one with the cool cover has been a big hit everywhere I promo'd it. So, I am having the same cover artist make new covers for my Dog Aliens books. (Midnight Whimsey)

Dog Aliens 1 just went permafree, too. I am hoping that along with new covers and release of book 3 soon will make 2014 great!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I'll take your disappointment any time.


Patty, I understand what you're saying, but if you'd seen my sales last January, you'd know why I'm disappointed. Oh, well, we all have our ups and downs.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Michael Kingswood said:


> Hey Patty, I went ahead and got your Icefire trilogy as a tribute to my boat.  About a third of the way through Fire and Ice. Digging it so far.


Thank you very much, sir. I remember now that I was going to put the picture of the boat where you can see the name on my blog. If you don't mind, that is.

January will be my best month ever, but every time I have a best month ever, I remember my first best month ever, January 2011, when I sold 6 novellas. I was over the moon.


----------



## Alex Jace (May 6, 2013)

Fantastic month! I'm really excited for February.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice steady sales in line with December for me. I'm nowhere near to kicking big numbers, but a few sales a day across my titles makes me feel I'm moving in the right direction. 

Geoff


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Thank you very much, sir. I remember now that I was going to put the picture of the boat where you can see the name on my blog. If you don't mind, that is.


Why would I mind? Have at it. Just be sure to say nice things about the boat, because she really was great.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

A tasty consolation cake for everyone experiencing a down month. Along with four-leaf clovers to represent better luck next month.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Whoa. 

I put The Killing Moon down to $.99 in anticipation of my Bookbub next Tuesday. (I err on the side of too early after the snafu last October). Thing just took off. I've sold 50 copies of it today. I was at 453 total three days ago, and now I'm at 545!! Most of the new ones are at $.99, but I'm getting some spillover to the sequel as well. I have a very good feeling about this Bookbub ad and about February. Bring it on!


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

valeriec80 said:


> Whoa.
> 
> I put The Killing Moon down to $.99 in anticipation of my Bookbub next Tuesday. (I err on the side of too early after the snafu last October). Thing just took off. I've sold 50 copies of it today. I was at 453 total three days ago, and now I'm at 545!! Most of the new ones are at $.99, but I'm getting some spillover to the sequel as well. I have a very good feeling about this Bookbub ad and about February. Bring it on!


Whoa, nice! Here's to many more!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Dara England said:


> A tasty consolation cake for everyone experiencing a down month. Along with four-leaf clovers to represent better luck next month.


Don't know why, but for some reason, I found this post one of the cutest yet. LOL. Thanks for your support!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

As I toddle off to bed
Just one thought is in my head
Sleep thee well through sale and borrow
And find no brown bars on the morrow


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

The dashboard is just a few hours away from ticking over, so I'm calling it for the month. We ended January with 489 sales, which brings us to around $1200. We had some .99 sales mixed in, which served to bring our total dollar amount down, but the $3.99, $5.99, and $14.99 sales we got really helped out. 

It's not the best month we've ever had, but we doubled what we made last month. That's music to my ears.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

January 2013 - I left my job and went full time writing 14 months after pushing publish on my first book, Clutch.

January 2014 - My highest sales month ever. Both in copies, which are 13,081 across all channels - and sales, which is about the same number in $.

I have 10 full length novels, two novellas, and one omnibus. I had a new release this month, which had the best release day ever for me - I was #1 in Movers and Shakers on my "official" release day. And I put my best-selling series on sale for 99 cents.

I had no advertising, just a release day blitz for TAUT, a fantastic street team effort, a brilliant Mailchimp campaign run by my PA, and a new private fan group.

There's no way February can live up to January, so I'm preparing myself now!


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Good luck for February everyone!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

valeriec80 said:


> Whoa.
> 
> I put The Killing Moon down to $.99 in anticipation of my Bookbub next Tuesday. (I err on the side of too early after the snafu last October). Thing just took off. I've sold 50 copies of it today. I was at 453 total three days ago, and now I'm at 545!! Most of the new ones are at $.99, but I'm getting some spillover to the sequel as well. I have a very good feeling about this Bookbub ad and about February. Bring it on!


Great job, Valerie! Good luck with the BookBub ad!

Me, I ended up with about 850 books sold, which included a new release that sold 100 just today on the tail of a Freebooksy ad. So, not too shabby...sales are still elevated from Nov. BookBub ad, believe it or not!


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

AriadneW said:


> Good luck for February everyone!


+1! Onward and upward!


----------



## Brooklyn Gesher (Nov 19, 2013)

My January sales have been my best month to date. Gives me hope.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I ended up with 722 sales.

Now my lovely numbers are all gone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

I ended up getting 161 sales, making it my best month ever after November and 154 sales.  I'm real happy that each month is better than the last.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

1100 in the end. Not as good as December, but better than November.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

26 sales total. Not bad. Slightly better than last January (21).


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Bookbub really works. 679 sales on Amazon.com. haven't added the .co.uk etc up. More than twice what i'd sold the entire 1 1/2 years prior to January.


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

Congrats to everyone on your sales.  If this thread is anything to go by, KBoarders are lighting up the Amazon charts, growing stronger every day.  I sold 5 (!)  in Jan but I only have a couple of short stories up and haven't published since last September.  I plan on publishing 1, maybe 2 stories in Feb.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Total across all booksellers - it's a secret.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Wasn't there a thread that said ebook sales were in the decline?   

From what I've seen the last three months they are on the rise.


----------



## Aaron Mahnke (Mar 27, 2011)

I managed to burn up the charts and sell 4 copies across two titles. But my first new novel in nearly 3 years comes out next week (http://aaronmahnke.com/cover-reveal-for-indian-summer/), so I have high hopes for February.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

January was pretty good for me.  I was right on target with the average I expect each of my books to sell.  So no incredible wave of activity like I had this past fall, but not under-performing, either.  Good times all around.


----------



## Dave Renol (Mar 4, 2013)

I like to compare my monthly sales to the same month in prior years.
This Jan. was a 394% increase for me over last year, so I'm very happy with it. Today is also the two year anniversary of publishing my first book, so I have a few reasons to break out a bottle of bubbly.

Dave


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

About 20.8K. Huzzah!

Won't be matching that in Feb, though. I published the end of my fantasy trilogy in January, and my main series is getting sorely neglected, haha.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> About 20.8K. Huzzah!
> 
> Won't be matching that in Feb, though. I published the end of my fantasy trilogy in January, and my main series is getting sorely neglected, haha.


Great sales! I feel the same way. January was good, but there's no way Feb can be better. Maybe March - the next big release.


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

January was unkind, but January 2013 was my low-point last year, too.

Income year to year is stable despite new releases. Need to up my productivity rate.

Hopefully the premade cover sales will give me the edge I need to survive, because man, my computer is dying apparently and I have zero savings.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> About 20.8K. Huzzah!


That's incredible. Congratulations!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

I was hoping for 500 but ended up with 426 vs. 240 for last January (although I have 2 books now).


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> About 20.8K. Huzzah!
> 
> Won't be matching that in Feb, though. I published the end of my fantasy trilogy in January, and my main series is getting sorely neglected, haha.


How are your audio editions doing?


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

JanneCO said:


> Great sales! I feel the same way. January was good, but there's no way Feb can be better. Maybe March - the next big release.


Thanks.  And congrats on your 2013, it's exciting to see people take such huge strides forward like that.

Mark-So far I only have the numbers for Breakers' first month in audio, but it sold 600 then. I have no frame of reference for audio sales, but it _feels_ pretty awesome! Did Podium approach you or something?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Thanks.  And congrats on your 2013, it's exciting to see people take such huge strides forward like that.
> 
> Mark-So far I only have the numbers for Breakers' first month in audio, but it sold 600 then. I have no frame of reference for audio sales, but it _feels_ pretty awesome! Did Podium approach you or something?


600 is definitely awsome from what I know. Audio is a growing market, but still relatively young. I would be extremely happy with that number considering how much my production costs are. Podium no, I decided to invest December and January royalties in producing audio editions of my merki wars series. That's four titles currently. I pulled ten percent out of the air and decided that if I sold 10 to 1 eBook to audio it was worth doing.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

January was my best month since October, 2012 when everything dropped. I had three of my suspense novels hit the top 15 on Amazon and my average commission per book blew through the $1.00 level and then some.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/02/01/made-it-to-the-top-15-on-amazon-3-times-in-january/


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

markecooper said:


> 600 is definitely awsome from what I know. Audio is a growing market, but still relatively young. I would be extremely happy with that number considering how much my production costs are. Podium no, I decided to invest December and January royalties in producing audio editions of my merki wars series. That's four titles currently. I pulled ten percent out of the air and decided that if I sold 10 to 1 eBook to audio it was worth doing.


I'm certainly no expert on audio, but it's interesting stuff. Sizable market, but it's riskier, because production costs are so much higher and it's hard to directly market. Even so, while it could take longer to recoup the investment, if your ebooks are selling, there ought to be some ongoing uptake on the audio versions, too.

Btw, for reasons unknown, Audible decided to price my book at $5.95 out of the gates. After a couple weeks, they put it up to a normal price (~$22). No clue how much that impacted things, but it had to have helped. Tough to say what a more "normal" launch might look like in SF.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

600 sales for audio sounds fantastic, Edward. Congrats, man.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

1045 for January, 95% or so at $3.95-$4.95. Amazon and b&n ebook sales only.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

21 across all stores.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

510 across all stores with prices ranging between $0.99 - $7.98. And I sold about 8 paperbacks. (Ha, ha, ha!)

Probably most of them came because Pixel of Ink picked me up this month...but even if I'd puttered along and sold 360 (what I probably would have wracked up w/o Pixel, I would have been so happy.

This time last year, I sold a total of 60 ebooks and none of my ebooks were in print.

...now to get Part IV out there and hopefully a BookBub date.   I'm so nervous. They've accepted me before, but who knows...


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

356 for the month. January had a great first half due to bump from December BookBub. Things slowed down in the second half of the month, but the good news is that I am still getting sales even after raising all my prices. 

I'm trying a new strategy of less frequent but more heavily promoted sales. So I won't be having a discount until April, but I'm going to promote the hell out of that one.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

338 total sales for the two priced books; 55.5K downloads for my permafree.  Ran a BB ad on the 21st for Enemy that contributed to most of this.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Still no report from Kobo.

Okay, tell me if you find this weird:

I made a book permafree end of December at Kobo.
It had, according to Kobo, 752 downloads until about mid-January. And that was that. Not a single download, or sale of the other two books I have there, since.
I've checked with another browser. This morning I downloaded the freebie myself. Nada. 

I wrote to them about this, but from what I gather, they're not especially into answering their email.
Does anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

19,696 copies sold for the month of January. My best month ever.


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

For me: 4,055 total. Also my best month ever, helped along by the launch of my Book 5.

Biggest vendor Amazon, and Apple at a distant second. All the rest of the vendors are distant thirds.


----------

